

Twitter is close to completely useless - dpapathanasiou
http://metro.us/us/article/2009/06/05/04/3818-82/index.xml

======
jerf
This is terribly stupid. Along with the fact that the participation ratio of
anything tends to look like that (web forums are close to completely useless!
HN is close to completely useless!), don't you have to be a member of twitter
to get your own custom following feed? A twitter account's value is not simply
the ability to produce, it's a customization hook too. At least, I can't
figure out how to follow two people from Twitter's home page without logging
in.

Yes, if you make up a terrible definition of "useful", some obviously useful
things will turn out not useful! Hooray for you! ... simply fiddling with
semantics like that is just a way to try to look important, not to say
anything actually important.

